# Soil Testing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a good read for folks that were hit hard by the drought last year in their cropland and forage land.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/2013-a-good-year-f-new-soil-testing_2-ar29379


----------

